# Newbie Question



## taling (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi,

I'm a newbie to this forum and subject and I would like to ask all of you some questions about this Seiko watch I have laying about in the house.

On the front it has engraved in the steel rim "twin quartz" and a blue -ish dial plate. The day and date features german and english annotations of the day.

On the back I can find the following numbers 9723 - 5000 and 960500. In the bracelet is engraved the number 295

Can anyone tell me something about these numbers and possible history of this watch?

TIA

taling


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I have heard of these and I think they were very expensive when new, I cant find any info from the usual sourses but someone else will help Im sure...

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Lifted from the excellent SCF


















> Carlos Perez, in his excellent article on the history of quartz watches, "Prometheus Bound", has this to say about the Seiko Twin Quartz which was introduced in 1978 in response to the Rolex Oysterquartz:
> 
> "The Seiko "Twin Quartz" was a rather mundame looking bracelet wristwatch with no bells and whistles and little fanfare, which achieved a claimed accuracy of less than +/-5 seconds a year. As such it is still the most accurate wristwatch ever produced by any manufacturer in the world. While there is little information available about the Twin Quartz, it appears to be a dual oscillator calibre with digital thermocompensation, which would have made it the first implementation of that technology on a wristwatch platform....... As a wrist-watch, the Twin Quartz was most likely a standard 32kHz oscillator paired with a medium frequency oscillator running at 196kHz.





> As a long-time Seiko quartz enthusiast, I have heard of but have never seen a "Twin Quartz" wristwatch. I would think that your friend is correct in telling you they are very rare, and purely from a historical standpoint, highly prized by collectors. Furthermore, as an example of the ultimate accuracy ever achieved by any manufacturer, with the possible exception of "The Citizen", I would speculate that your watch will continue to increase in value...


Looks like it's a nice piece of Seiko watch history!!!!!!

From the serial number I'd say your watch was made in June 1979...

Joli.


----------



## taling (Jul 24, 2005)

Katt said:


> Lifted from the excellent SCF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and the link! I'l try to place a photo of the watch that I have. From the look of it I should also get a new battery and a service overhaul


----------



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

http://service.seiko.com.au/Service2/tg/data/9723A.pdf

This may help [Tells you which battery!!] it's the 'parts list'


----------



## taling (Jul 24, 2005)




----------

